

The Setup: Andy Hertzfeld - Umalu
http://andy.hertzfeld.usesthis.com/

======
rdl
I wonder how many other people are waiting on the next Mac Pro. It has really
been a long time...hopefully the new Xeons ship this month and Apple builds
something awesome.

The really crazy thing I'd love is a Mac pro with a super high bandwidth
external port, letting you connect a couple or 4. Some of the 4 CPU IBM
servers do this.

I don't care if Apple only sells 50k Mac pro machines, as long as they exist
for the right professional tasks and users. And I think they would sell a lot
more than 50k if it costs less than 10k.

------
rograndom
It feels a little strange now knowing that when I'm browsing fokelore.org that
I'm accessing a server in his basement.

